# Need A Great White Mage Name Final Fantasy 1



## Teslas Fate (Mar 25, 2018)

Title Says all

Edit: Needs to fit with my other names

Warrior: Armel
Monk: Shenzu
Black Mage: Kali

Edit: Try to stay in a 6 letter limit


----------



## 3DSPoet (Mar 25, 2018)

Blanca 

Actually, here's a few words that mean "life"

brio
esprit
elan


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 25, 2018)

Gandalf, of course. Or maybe Saruman.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2018)

"zzYYzz" would make for a mysterious character.  That name would probably stick out like a sore thumb, though.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 25, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> "zzYYzz" would make for a mysterious character.  That name would probably stick out like a sore thumb, though.


 No duh lol


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 25, 2018)

Smuck

Twixleplix

Dude

Fornia (Black mage is Kali, right?)

Terry

Jerome

Wetness Jr.

Arf


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 25, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Smuck
> 
> Twixleplix
> 
> ...



Fornia? how does it go with Kali


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 25, 2018)

@3DSPoet @Dimensional @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N @Hanafuda Went with Fornia Finally got the joke lol


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 26, 2018)

PokeGlitcher04 said:


> @3DSPoet @Dimensional @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N @Hanafuda Went with Fornia Finally got the joke lol




When I saw your first post asking why, I was tempted to reply and then thought naaah, he'll figure it out.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

Magus means wizard in Greek, plus it has the benefit of also referring to a bad ass Chrono trigger character.

Other options could be
Lefko - white
Zoe - Life


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd call him Dope. I mean...how many characters have their own theme song when they're being resurrected from death? 

<*awkward silence*>



No bloodhound gang fans, eh?

<*quietly leaves*>


----------

